# Daten merken / Dateizugriff



## Pumi (1. Jan 2005)

Hmm, jetzt muss ich doch mal hier fragen...
Ein Applet soll sich Userdaten merken. Damit es das nächste mal weiss, wo es das letzte mal beendet wurde. Also so eine Art persönliche Highscore. Ob das nun Local, oder auf dem Server gespeichert wird ist erst mal zweitranging. local wäre allerdings besser, zwecks user-erkennung..... 
Was ich suche ist also so eine Art cockie auf dem das Applet lesen und schreiben kann, ohne das ich signaturen o.ä. anlegen muss.
Sagt mir das ich im Wald steh, und das das ganz einfach ist...  *g*

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## DP (1. Jan 2005)

wieso local? was ist wenn der user vom anderen rechner aus das applet nutzen will.

schreib den fortschritt mit dem user-login mit und fertig.

cu


----------



## Guest (1. Jan 2005)

hmm, ja... wie geht so ein login ?  *g*

die grundidee war eigentlich ohne login.... spich, die die daten  sind "arbeitsplatz-gebunden".  (wie bei einem installierten spiel auch).  wenn der pc die seite aufruft soll es eben da weitergehen wo letzes mal aufgehört wurde, ohne das man sich einloggen muss....


----------

